
Chinese firm dumps 83 tonnes of fake gold on the market - HipGeeks
https://decrypt.co/34033/chinese-firm-dumps-83-tonnes-of-fake-gold-on-the-market
======
pretfood
There goes the neighbourhood.

~~~
cybernabjo
Wuhan sure has seen the news recently..

